# Laptop Freezing



## soarh (Jul 24, 2008)

My laptops freezes at random times no matter what I'm doing. Even just having the desktop on and nothing else open will make it freeze. It could be as soon as the laptop starts windows or an hour after logging in. I have no idea where to start. I've tried a disk check but it froze, I've tried a virus scan with avast both before windows loads and after but both times it froze. I've scanned it with hijack this but couldn't find anything that stood out. I've tried a temperature check but it looks normal, 30 degrees C. Even in safe mode it freezes so I'm thinking it might be hardware? Typical the warranty ran out a month before all this started. I thought it might be a virus on the network because the other computers had it and were sending it to each other but this laptop appears unaffected. So any suggestions? I was thinking of a factory restore but I don't know how to do it and would rather not until everything has been checked.

The laptop is running windows vista and it's a compaq presario c500 but I think it may be c554tu?

So yeah any help would be appreciated


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

It sounds like it could be either the hard drive or the RAM. To test the RAM you should download memtest86 and make it into a boot able CD and boot off that and let it run. Let it do at least one or two passes and if no errors, then try testing the hard drive. To do this you will need to know the manufacturer of the hard drive and then you should go to that web site find the manufacturer hard drive tests for that drive and make it a boot able CD as well and boot off that and run those tests.


----------



## byrdman (May 22, 2008)

I am having the same problem wih my laptop. If I restart it enough I can eventualy get it to go through but it dont find anything. ive ran memery tests, hard drive tests, video card tests, mother board tests, even reformated the hard drive and set back to factory settings, but still trying to figure it out. I hope you get it soon, if I can help at all I will. If I find a fix Ill let you know, let me know if you find one. Good Luck!!


----------



## soarh (Jul 24, 2008)

Nah can't find a solution. I checked memory and it was all fine. Something called startup repair came up and said there were various errors then it froze... Going to try factory settings but if it didn't work for you then I dunno


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

soarh said:


> Nah can't find a solution. I checked memory and it was all fine. Something called startup repair came up and said there were various errors then it froze... -- errors? what startup repair do you mean? I am assuming it is the hard drive that was checked with something like CHKDSK at startup. if it has errors, try running your hard drive maker's diagnostic utility or try using Hitachi Drive Fitness Test (see HDD Diagnostic Tools link on my sig).
> 
> Going to try factory settings but if it didn't work for you then I dunno


----------



## byrdman (May 22, 2008)

I had to reboot like 8 times in a row so I checked the event viewer and the same two errors kept coming up. event id 1802, windows security center service was unable to establish event queries with wmi to monitor third party antivirus and firewall and event id 27, winmgmt could not open the repository file. this could be due to insufficient security access to the <%system root%>\system32\wbem\repository, insufficient disk space or insufficient memory


----------



## soarh (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Trigger, will run it tomorrow.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you get errors on your drive, consider replacement. However if drive pass the test with flying colors, try to restore to a previous restore point if you are running Vista... or consider a fresh install.


----------



## soarh (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok ran test and no errors, restored and still freezing.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

HDD passed diagnostics? Hmmm, please run Memtest to check your RAM. Run this overnight or 2 passes for each individual stick. If errors come up, replace that RAM stick. I know you have tested this once before but just to be sure. Also check temperatures.

If the freeze continues, try a different operating system like linux in a live CD.


----------



## shafi59 (Aug 4, 2008)

i have toshiba "PORTEGE 7020CT" Laptop, my problem is on windows 98 se display & sound not work, please help me.


----------



## soarh (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm ran speedfan again and core 0 temp is at 53 degrees C. Temp 1 is at 55 degrees.


----------



## Cypherclown (Jul 8, 2008)

please do not post your questions in another persons thread create your own and try to make sure it is in the correct category someone will try to help you when they can


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

soarh said:


> Hmm ran speedfan again and core 0 temp is at 53 degrees C. Temp 1 is at 55 degrees.


Please reply to questions/suggestions in my previous post.


----------



## soarh (Jul 24, 2008)

Ran it and all good. I installed windows xp and it didn't freeze for hours and hours. Then I updated some drivers for the hardware and it froze so I suspect it's the wireless driver causing it or the wireless hardware in the laptop because when I had vista on there it didn't freeze until sometime after I turned the wireless button on and I didn't think it would be the cause. The driver is broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN version 4.100.15.5. Going to see if there is a newer one or another one I can use. Any other suggestions?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

You can start with removing the WiFI adapter physically. If that does not help, then uninstall the drivers from Device Manager and anything related to it in ADD/REMOVE. If freeze continues, reinstall Windows without the WiFi adapter and WiFi driver.

I say this on the assumption that you run Memtest for at least 2 passes for each stick or around 2 to 4 hours for both sticks without any errors.


----------



## Happy_dsc (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have the same problem. My laptop also freezes at random times. I don't know whats wrong. No matter what i do, i would just stall and i would just have to turn it off from the power button. What do you think could be the problem??

By the way, this is new. I just got this last November 2009. Here are the specs:

Manufacturer: Dell
Model: Inspiron 1440
OS: Windows Vista Home Basic
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS Plus version 1.10 A03
Processor: Intel core 2 duo T6500 @2.10 ghz
memory: 2010mb RAM
HD: 320

It has cooling pad. I've actually reformatted it already and the problem still remains.

Im kinda clueless about computers and i cant figure out whats wrong with this laptop

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

